# Predicting PLL before/while solving OLL



## Mvf314 (May 4, 2015)

Hey!

I made a little document that shows how the pieces of the last layer move around by doing a certain OLL algorithm.
This gives you the chance of predicting the PLL case *before * or *while* performing the OLL algorithm, not after.
This document only contains the OCLL cases, where all edges are oriented, but if you want a sheet for other OLL cases, post it in the comments and I will make it!
Please note that I only included one algorithm per case, but of course I can add different algorithms, because I know not everyone uses the same algorithm for Sune, P, Headlights etc.

I am awful at making it look pretty, but if you guys really want me to make it cool looking, I probably will.
I would also like some feedback!

Thanks,

Mvf314

OCLL Permutation: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ti5m3wkkkche3zn/OCLL_perm.txt?dl=0


----------

